# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Urban Retail Summary

## Pete

*	STATUS	*
*	STORE	*
*	TYPE	*
*	DISTRICT	*
*	DEVELOPMENT	*
*	ADDRESS	*
*	PHONE	*

	New
* 200 Park for Her* 
	Clothing, Women
	CBD
	Robinson Renaissance
	119 N. Robinson
	(405) 601-6110


* A Jeweler's Art* 
	Jewelry
	Paseo

	2924 Paseo
	(405) 557-1866


* ABC Office Furniture* 
	Office Supplies
	CBD

	510 W. Reno
	(405) 236-3166


* Bad Granny's Bazaar* 
	Thrift
	Plaza District

	1759 NW 16th
	(405) 528-4585


*	Bass Pro Shops	*
	Sporting Goods
	Bricktown

	200 Bass Pro Dr.
	(405) 218-5200


* BC Clark* 
	Jewelry
	CBD

	101 Park Ave.
	(405) 232-8806


*	Becky's Hallmark	*
	Gifts
	CBD

	133 W. Main
	(405) 235-6571

	New
* Bluewater Divers* 
	Sporting Goods
	Automobile Alley

	718 N. Broadway
	(405) 631 - 4433


*	Bomb Shelter	*

	Plaza District

	1609 N. Blackwelder
	(405) 628-2689

	New
* Bow & Arrow Boutique* 
	Clothing: Women
	Automobile Alley

	617 N. Broadway
	(405) 601-0605


* Bricktown Candy Co* 
	Candy, Gifts
	Bricktown

	100 E. California
	(405) 600-9009


* Broadway Wine Merchants* 
	Liquor
	Automobile Alley

	824 N. Broadway
	(405) 231-0031


* Byron's Liquor* 
	Liquor
	Uptown / 23rd

	2322 N. Broadway
	(405) 525-2158


* Capital Bicycle Company* 
	Sporting Goods
	Plaza District

	1214 N. Penn
	(405) 589-3856

	Proposed
*	Chickasaw store in Candy Lofts	*
	Candy, Gifts
	Bricktown
	Candy Factory




* CocoFlow* 
	Candy, Gifts
	Bricktown
	Mideke Building
	100 E. Main
	(405) 524-9500

	New
* Collected Thread* 
	Clothing, Women
	Plaza District

	1705 NW 16th
	(405) 557-1141


*	Craig's Emporium	*

	Paseo

	3004 Paseo
	(405) 524-9447

	Proposed
*	CVS	*
	Drug Store
	CBD
	Century Center



	Proposed
* Designer Lane* 
	Home
	Deep Deuce
	Clark Building
	16 NE 2nd



* Dig it!* 

	Plaza District

	1739 NW 16th



* DNA Galleries* 
	Art
	Plaza District

	1709 NW 16th
	(405) 525-3499

	New
* Dry/Shop* 
	Clothing: Women
	Midtown
	Twelve Twelve
	1212 N. Walker
	(405) 761-2485

	New
*	Dutch	*
	Floral, Home
	Uptown / 23rd

	401 NW 23rd
	(405) 609-2809

	Closed
*	Dwelling Spaces	*

	Automobile Alley
	The Womb
	closed Dec. 29th



* Floral & Hardy* 
	Floral
	CBD
	Oklahoma Tower
	210 W. Park
	(405) 319-9500


*	Floral & Hardy	*

	Midtown

	1324 N. Robinson
	(405) 319-9600


*	Homeland	*
	Grocery
	Midtown

	1108 NW 18th
	(405) 524-4221


*	House of Bedlam	*
	Clothing
	Bricktown
	Brickopolis




*	Innovative Spaces* 
	Home
	Plaza District

	1751 NW 16th
	(405) 517-2020

	Proposed
*	Interior Gilt	*
	Home
	Uptown / 23rd
	The Rise




*	JP Home	*
	Home
	Uptown / 23rd




	New
* Kanon Gallery* 
	Art
	Automobile Alley

	124 NW 8th
	(405) 601-3091


*	Kathy's on Paseo	*
	Clothing: Women
	Paseo

	2909 N Paseo
	(405) 521-0055

	New
*	Ladies and Gentlemen* 
	Clothing
	Paseo

	3016 Paseo
	(405) 601-7776

	Moving
* Les Debris* 
	Home
	Automobile Alley

	7 NE 10th
	(405) 272-0340


*	Lillian Strickler Lighting* 
	Home
	Uptown / 23rd

	617 NW 23rd
	(405) 528-4476


*	Medicine Cabinet	*
	Drug Store
	CBD
	First National Center
	120 N. Robinson
	(405) 232-0707

	New
* Meg Guess* 
	Clothing: Women
	Midtown

	1227 N. Walker
	(405) 604-2727

	New
* Midtown Optical* 
	Optical
	Midtown
	Plaza Court
	1106 Classen Dr.
	(405) 604-0987


*	Nancy Farha's	*
	Clothing: Women
	CBD

	120 N. Robinson


	New
*	Native Roots	*
	Grocery
	Deep Deuce
	Level
	131 NE 2nd
	(405) 310-6300

	New
*	Nault Gallery	*
	Art
	Midtown

	816 N. Walker
	(405) 235-7848

	Proposed
* Okay See Clothing* 
	Clothing
	Uptown / 23rd
	The Rise

	(405) 550-4496


* OKC Museum of Art Gift Shop* 
	Gifts
	CBD
	OKC Museum of Art
	415 Couch Dr.
	(405) 236-3100


* Painted Door* 
	Art, Gifts
	CBD
	Hilton Skirvin Hotel
	1 Park Avenue



*	Painted Door Gifts	*
	Gifts
	Bricktown

	124 E. Sheridan
	(405) 235-4410

	New
* Perch'd* 
	Home
	Automobile Alley

	14 NW 9th
	(405) 494-0419

	New
* Pinkitzel* 
	Candy, Gifts
	CBD
	Santa Fe Station
	150 S. EK Gaylord
	(405) 235-7465

	New
* Plenty Mercantile* 
	Clothing: Women, Home
	Automobile Alley

	807 N. Broadway
	(405) 888-7470

	Proposed
*	Rant	*
	Clothing: Men
	Uptown / 23rd
	The Rise



	New
* Rawhide* 
	Home
	Automobile Alley

	1007 N. Broadway
	(405) 236-4600

	Proposed
*	Recording Studio	*
	Entertainment
	Automobile Alley




	New
* Red Dirt Emporium* 
	Clothing, Gifts
	Bricktown

	101 E. California
	(405) 415-6779


*	Redhawks Baseball Sports Shop	*
	Clothing, Gifts
	Bricktown
	Bricktown Ballpark



	New
* RetrOKC* 
	Home
	Plaza District

	1708 NW 16th
	(405) 922-9981

	New
* Ruff Life* 
	Clothing: Women
	Plaza District

	1704 NW 16th
	(405) 408-9230

	New
* Schlegel Bikes 1* 
	Sporting Goods
	Automobile Alley

	900 N. Broadway
	(405) 232-4040

	New
* Schlegel Bikes 2* 
	Sporting Goods
	Automobile Alley

	905 N. Broadway


	New
* Shop Good	*
	Clothing, Gifts
	Automobile Alley

	3 NW 9th
	(405) 702-0517

	New
*	Side Street Glass	*
	Art, Gifts
	Automobile Alley

	124 NW 8th
	(405) 601-3091

	New
* Size Records* 
	Entertainment
	Plaza District

	1701 NW 16th
	(405) 607-4805

	New
* Stash* 
	Clothing, Home
	Midtown
	Plaza Court
	1108 Classen Dr.
	(405) 605-1373


* Stow's Office Furniture* 
	Office Supplies
	Automobile Alley

	1 NW 6th
	(405) 235-3131


* Teena Hicks* 
	Clothing: Men
	CBD
	Oklahoma Tower
	210 Park
	(405) 235-4800

	New
*	The Candy Store	*
	Candy, Gifts
	Midtown

	1016 N. Walker
	(405) 232-5776

	New
* The Hub* 
	Home
	Film Row
	Paramount Building
	7 N. Lee
	(405) 748-0718

	New
* Thunder Store* 
	Clothing, Gifts
	CBD
	Leadership Square
	211 N. Robinson
	(405) 208-4800


* Tinder Box* 
	Tobacco
	CBD
	First National Center
	120 N. Robinson
	(405) 235-3841

	New
* Trade* 
	Clothing: Men
	Automobile Alley

	822 N. Broadway
	(405) 371-2574

	New
* Treasures Past* 
	Home
	Automobile Alley

	1015 N. Broadway
	(405) 272-3003

	New
* Tree & Leaf* 
	Clothing: Women
	Plaza District

	1705 NW 16th
	(405) 728-2026

	New
*	Uptown Vapor	*

	Uptown / 23rd

	600 NW 23rd
	(405) 601-8030

	New
* Urban Wineworks* 
	Liquor
	Plaza District

	1749 NW 16th
	(405) 525-9463


*	Vice Spirits & Beer	*
	Liquor
	CBD
	Legacy
	317 N. Walker
	(405) 601-7755


*	Walgreens	*
	Drug Store
	Midtown
	Saint Anthony
	535 NW 9th
	(405) 231-2133

	Proposed
*	Waters Edge Winery	*
	Liquor
	Automobile Alley

	712 N. Broadway


	New
*	Weldon Jack	*
	Clothing: Men
	Western


	(405) 568-8171

----------


## Jeepnokc

Tinder Box on Robinson (Sad attempt at a cigar shop)

----------


## shawnw

What is the criteria to be on this list?  "Any" retail in the urban core?  Or?

Also, how long until it's not "new" any longer?

----------


## Spartan

Pete: This latest list of yours will undoubtedly help retail in ways we can't predict. There isnt a good list as of now, and all these shops are like underground operations almost. If the thousands of daily posters and readers here see this and pass this along we can create awareness for what we do have.

----------


## Pete

> What is the criteria to be on this list?  "Any" retail in the urban core?  Or?
> 
> Also, how long until it's not "new" any longer?


Yes, any retail from 23rd to the CBD, east of Classen

I excluded restaurants and services like banks, dry cleaners, hair places, etc.  Try to only list places that primarily sold products.

Also, "new" was just a quick attempt to point out things that have opened relatively recently.

----------


## Teo9969

I assume Western up to I-44 will be included as well?

Also, If there's an easy way to program it such that in wiki articles with charts the charts can be sorted by column, that would be awesome. Particularly in this wiki, being able to sort by Status, Type, and District would make this more than just a resource for the Development minded, but something shoppers could use as a great reference point (You'd probably septuple your daily unique views with all the women flocking to this thread  :Tongue: )

----------


## ljbab728

> Yes, any retail from 23rd to the CBD, east of Classen
> 
> I excluded restaurants and services like banks, dry cleaners, hair places, etc.  Try to only list places that primarily sold products.
> 
> Also, "new" was just a quick attempt to point out things that have opened relatively recently.


Does that exclude any retail south of the river?   It seems that some of that area could be included as urban just as much as the 23rd area.

----------


## Pete

Was really trying to focus on the Urban Districts, because I include the Plaza District as well.

Not sure I want to add all the Western Corridor, because where do you draw the line?  It really goes all the way up to Britton Road.

I included Weldon Jack (NW 36th & Western) because it is new and interesting.


And no, no easy way to make the list sortable, although I'm working on that.


BTW, I added Homeland, as no one even noticed it's absence.   :Smile:

----------


## ljbab728

> Was really trying to focus on the Urban Districts, because I include the Plaza District as well.
> 
> Not sure I want to add all the Western Corridor, because where do you draw the line?  It really goes all the way up to Britton Road.
> 
> I included Weldon Jack (NW 36th & Western) because it is new and interesting.
> 
> 
> And no, no easy way to make the list sortable, although I'm working on that.
> 
> ...


I would include Capitol Hill as an urban district as much as Plaza and Uptown, but maybe that's just me.

----------


## betts

> I would include Capitol Hill as an urban district as much as Plaza and Uptown, but maybe that's just me.


Agree.

----------

